# Google Gadgets on Your Desktop and Super Karamba Themes with Screenlets 0.1



## abhinandh (Apr 9, 2008)

With the newest version of Screenlets, 0.1, you can now run not only Python Screenlets but also Google Gadgets, other web widgets, and web applications.

Start the Screenlets Manager (Applications->Accessories->Screenlets). If you get an error about Gtkmozembed, you need to fix this first by installing the python-gnome2-extras package:
sudo apt-get install python-gnome2-extras

In Screenlets Manager, click the Install button. From the drop-down box you can select to install a Screenlet, SuperKaramba Theme, Web Widget, or Web Application. I won’t go into SuperKaramba themes or web applications today, so let’s get to installing a web widget.

*tombuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/widgetconverter.jpg

After selecting web widgets, the Widget Converter dialog will open, and give even more choices: Google Gadgets, Yourminis Widgets, Spring Widgets, and Widgetbox. Select the type of widget you want and click the Go to web page button to go the widget directory for that type of widget.

I selected to install a Google Gadget. In Google’s directory, look for the Get the Code button for the gadget you want. This will give you the code you need to paste into the dialog.

Give your widget a name, and you should be ready to click OK. Hopefully you will see an alert saying Widget was successfully converted. Now you should be able to start your widget just like a normal Screenlet.

*tombuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/dilbertwidget.jpg

The integration Screenlets now has with online widgets increases the usefulness a lot, there are sure a lot more Google Gadgets than Screenlets. My only issue at the moment is that there is no way to resize the occasional widgets that render smaller or larger than I want.

Great job to the developers of Screenlets!

*Super Karamba themes can now be used and installed in the Screenlets-Manager*

Source

Download Screenlets 0.1 for ubuntu gutsy

Screenlets Home


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Google Gadgets and Web Widgets on Your Desktop with Screenlets 0.1*

Sweet. I might actually install this thing.

How much CPU/RAM does screenlets use?


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Google Gadgets and Web Widgets on Your Desktop with Screenlets 0.1*



rayraven said:


> Sweet. I might actually install this thing.
> 
> How much CPU/RAM does screenlets use?



<=5mb for each screenlet and not much cpu.

and it can now run super karamba themes!!!!
there are loads of them.


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 9, 2008)

Will try


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 9, 2008)

^Hmm, that's pretty much manageable.
Guess this is a big release then, Google Gadgets and SuperKaramba widgets.
I'll definitely try this thing.


----------

